# Might Quiet Over Here?



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

now thats a nice flounder


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Catch


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Were going to try and make some noise friday night if the weather permits.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Not my fish, rig or little girl. Nobody has been posting lately and I just thought it was a cool picture.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm done until DEER SEASON goes out. The bucks around my place have began to think with the wrong head :nonono so I'm not leaving the woods until Jan. 31. After that I'll be back after them in full swing. 

Good luck to any of you that are going to try it.

MR if yall make some noise make sure that yall make a bunch of it!!! oke


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

That's a very fine mat.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (1/7/2009)*Were going to try and make some noise friday night if the weather permits.


If you guys make it out, I hope you have a productive night! I'm sure that fence will be full soon! Good luck man!


----------

